# HELP PLEASE



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I was trying to get my gold maculatus to eat shrimp so i was looking at an atrticle where it siad to tie some fishing line on a food and bob it up and down so i did and he attacked it and i pulled but he ate the line just a little bit of it please help will he be OK? how do i help him? All input wanted please he is 5.5" and my baby!! HELP


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Dan, thats is terrible. As long as it wasn't a lrge peice I'm sure he will be fine. Try feeding him alot of food that he likes to make sure it passes quickly


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

By a little bit i mean like a knot


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

He dosen't eat much food that is the thing !!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

And when he got it he freaked out!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

PLEASE HELP


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There is not thing one you can do. It should pass out the other end.










*Moved*


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Edited out


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

SO ANYONELSE KNOW WHAT TO DO?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Honestly, p metabolisms are so fast, it shouldn't take long to pass. There is nothing you can do other than feed him and possibly increase the temperature to accelerate his metabolism. He should be fine.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> There is not thing one you can do. It should pass out the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bump to that...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just let him poop it out :laugh:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

lol 2 posts in 2 minutes 1057 1058 pm. It should pass out the other end, just check to see normal behavior etc


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

To me its like kids swallowing something they shouldn't (coins , buttons, etc) there
isn't much you can do but wait it out!! It would be a different story if they weren't 
breathing (cpr on a fish? dogs/cats yes!) but I think their stomach acids will take care of it.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks to all!!


----------

